# SJ Grinder new burrs



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Guy's,

I have bought some new burrs for me SJ but i was just wondering how do i season them.

I have managed to get 4kg stale beans from Rave for 7 quid bargain and a little sample thrown in too.

But do i just switch the grinder on and just grind the 4 bags all at once with the finest grind?

Mike


----------

